# [Mail] Gérer les indésirables



## divadesiles (30 Août 2012)

Hello,
Plus ça va, plus les spams inondent mes mails... En plus je reçois mes mails désormais sur 3 écrans (chez, moi, sur mon iPhone, et au boulot). Ça en devient désespérant. 
Je me demandais quelle était la meilleure méthode pour se débarrasser efficacement des spams. J'ai déjà réglé Mail pour qu'il supprime du serveur Free (pour ne pas le nommer, mais j'ai autant de spams sur mon mail pro) le courrier que je supprime dans Mail, ça évite de les supprimer sur chaque machine.
Par contre, je me demandais comment fonctionnait le bouton "Indésirable", sur quels critères Mail se base-t-il ? Le nom de l'expéditeur, le titre de l'objet ?
Parce qu'en considérant certains expéditeurs comme indésirables, je me suis aperçu que certains revenaient quand même... Y a-t-il un endroit où seraient stockés les nom des expéditeurs pour lesquels j'ai cliqué sur Indésirable ?
J'ai parfois lu que Free était nul pour la gestion anti-spam, alors que le filtre de gmail était très fonctionnel, mais je n'ai pas franchement l'intention d'envoyer à tous mes contacts une nouvelle adresse, refaire faire mes cartes de visites, et autres documents...
Quelle est votre solution anti-spam ?


----------



## otgl (30 Août 2012)

Malheureusement, le filtre de Mail se présente comme un bloc monolithique et c'est difficile de dire quel critère précis fait qu'un message est désirable ou non. En tout cas, les préférences du filtre se trouvent dans Mail > Préférences > Indésirable. Regarde en particulier la section "Ces types de messages échappent au filtrage": par défaut, un message qui t'est adressé par ton nom complet n'est pas filtré. Sinon, pour une solution professionnelle (et payante), il y a:

SpamSieve
http://c-command.com/spamsieve/​
qui s'intègre à Mail. J'ai un ami qui l'utilise, mais comme je ne l'utilise pas moi-même, je ne peux pas te donner des commentaires. Le manuel français de SpamSieve se trouve ici:

http://c-command.com/spamsieve/manual-fr/​


----------



## divadesiles (1 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour tes propositions otgo, et désolé de ne répondre que maintenant.
J'ai finalement décidé de créer simplement une règle qui prend en compte les expéditeurs de spams les plus fréquents (en fait, je les ajoute au fur et à mesure que j'en reçois), et met ces spams à la corbeille. C'est curieux mais je trouve que ça marche mieux que le filtre anti-spam. J'attends encore une ou deux semaines avant de changer le critère "placer dans la corbeille" à "supprimer" directement (au cas où, mais pour l'instant ça marche parfaitement).
En couplant cette combine avec la levée automatique du courrier et la fonction de suppression directe sur le serveur, je n'ai plus à me soucier des spams sur mes autres mac/iPhone.
La règle Mail est gérée par un fichier .plist (dans la bibliothèque/Mail). Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés par ce fichier (qui commence à être copieux mais fait déjà pas mal de nettoyage), vous pouvez le télécharger ici (dupliquez le votre avant !) :

http://dl.free.fr/vrZGVwOvF


----------



## Sly54 (1 Octobre 2012)

Pour continuer dans l'idée :

tout en gardant son adresse mail (chez Free, Orange ou ailleurs) on peut faire transiter ses mails par les serveurs de Gmail afin de profiter de leur filtre anti spam,
on peut aussi déclarer dans le Webmail de son FAI les mails indésirables. Pour moi ça marche très bien (site de SFR) et env. 80% des spams sont bloqués en amont, par le filtre de sfr. Le reste est bloqué par la gestion des indésirables de Mail.


----------

